# Is this something to be alarmed about?



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

My body temp has been hovering between 96.5 and 97.1 for the past week. This is despite wearing long pants, a jacket and two t-shirts in 70+ degree weather.

I think I'm also getting another chest infection. I sound like a smoker when I breathe deep and it feels like there is a weight on my chest. There is also burning across my lungs. I get pneumonia so easily and this makes me nervous. The lymph glands in my neck are also swollen. This has been going on for four days and is not improving.

I have a doc appointment with the fill-in today, but I have no idea if I'll be wasting my co-pay.

If I didn't have Hashi's, I wouldn't be so concerned. Should I keep my appointment? Blarg.

I don't get that our immune system is going nuts, but we get infections so easily. Not fair.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> My body temp has been hovering between 96.5 and 97.1 for the past week. This is despite wearing long pants, a jacket and two t-shirts in 70+ degree weather.
> 
> I think I'm also getting another chest infection. I sound like a smoker when I breathe deep and it feels like there is a weight on my chest. There is also burning across my lungs. I get pneumonia so easily and this makes me nervous. The lymph glands in my neck are also swollen. This has been going on for four days and is not improving.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness! You sound really ill! Do you think you have Pleurisy? I used to get that a lot before I was diagnosed w/Graves' and got the appropriate medical intervention.

I am truly worried for you; you are fighting the good fight as hard as you can and have been nice to share all your information w/our posters.

Do know you are in my prayers and if able, let us hear from you..............soon!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Yup. Chest infection. Antibiotics, a puffer and a refill for my Levothyroxine!

The Levo isn't making me hyper. I don't have the print outs, but the FT3 and FT4 look higher. I didn't see what the TSH was.

The good news is that my Vitamin D went from 30 to 42. Not great, but getting better!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yowser. Being sick on top of feeling sick does not sound like a blast. Glad you didn't wind up wasting that co-pay! Hope you're feeling better soon...

:anim_32:


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I always seem to have a low temp since my diagnose. I think it is pretty "normal" when you have these thyroid diseases.

Feel better! Sounds like you have good drugs so hopefully you will be on your way to recovery.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I"ve been wondering about temps too, the lowest mine has gotten so far is 98.1


----------

